# Mold for making Egg Sinkers



## galaxy51 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a mold for making the egg sinkers that have a hole through them so you can thread your line through them. My problem is that I don't know what kind of a rod to put in the mold so that the hole will remain in the center. Copper or aluminum rods would stick to the lead? Maybe stainless?
Cory


----------



## readyrock (Mar 2, 2009)

http://www.do-itmolds.com/prodmolds.aspx?c=69


----------



## taskmongo (Jan 7, 2007)

cut the bottem strait and 1 corner of a wire coat hanger


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

If you buy the mold from a store it will have a pull bar. Make sure to oil it every few pulls. I have an 1/8th-3 oz mold, works great.


----------



## buckcounter (Oct 25, 2008)

You can use copper wire that fits the hole size. I use wiring that you use for wiring a house with mine. You can take a piece of a wooden broom handle and drill a hole thru it then stick the wire in it make three or four wraps around the handle then wrap it with duct or electrical tape. Works pretty well but you have to stnd on both sides of the handle to pull the wire out. 

P.S. make sure to take a rag with oil on it and wipe the wire with it every 4 or 5 sets.


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a few dozen wires cut from coat hangers that I use with mine just long enough to go threw the mold with a 90 degree angle about 1/2" long.after threw pouring put the end in a vice and pull the sinkers off.
Jake


----------



## deam (Jun 28, 2004)

I have brass rods with wooden handles. I you spin the rod while puring lead it will come out a lot easyer!!!


----------



## galaxy51 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for your responces. I had no confidence in getting the mold to perform without having specially made rods for the mold. I had guessed them to be of a specific type of metal, polished, tapered, and coated with...... 
I was about to try the coathanger method when I spotted a set of 4 fondue forks with handles that were in a box destined to go to a yard sale. I found their diameter was a perfect fit and the shafts were chrome plated. I cut off the forked ends and cleaned up the cut marks and oiled them with automatic transmission fluid. They worked great and were not very difficult to remove.
Thanks again guys, Cory


----------

